# QA stage fails for a QT app (USE+=gl)



## krk666 (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm trying to build a port and it fails the QA check due to an undeclared dependency on `libGL.so.1`. The problem is, it does not use that library, it gets pulled in by qt5-gui, which is correctly declared by `USE_QT=gui`.
Is it a bug in ports' make scripts?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2021)

krk666 said:


> I'm trying to build a port


Which port?


----------

